# Bas Rutten goes at Steven Seagal for his "Invention"



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

> Steven Seagal is a funny guy and he doesn't even know it.
> 
> The former action film star has got plenty of run recently from his stops in to "work" with fighters from Blackhouse MMA. When Anderson Silva pulled another amazing move from his bag of tricks, Seagal was quick to jump on board and take credit. Silva was fine with it. He helped out Seagal by giving him a few pops during the UFC 126 postfight press conference.
> 
> ...


Lawl... Bas u give me a warm feeling.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I want to see a Seagal stand-up now. 

..and Bas Rutten is awesome.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Rauno said:


> I want to see a Seagal stand-up now.
> 
> ..and Bas Rutten is awesome.


I wanna see Bas Rutten as a stand-up! He is AWESOME!

And i wanna see:









vs









THE MOST EPIC FIGHT EVER!:thumbsup:


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I want to see the deadly master in a fight too. There was a widely spreading rumor that Seagal once ducked JCVD.


----------



## Catterman (Feb 1, 2011)

I want to see Bas and Segal go 3 rounds.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Catterman said:


> I want to see Bas and Segal go 3 rounds.


More like 10 seconds if Bas would take the fight seriously! :laugh:


----------



## morninglightmt (Sep 7, 2008)

limba said:


> More like 10 seconds if Bas would take the fight seriously! :laugh:


Segal would stop his take-downs with his palms to the eyes technique and then incapacitate Bas with a karate chop to the shoulder, then knock him out with a single straight kick to the chin that he invented and has been perfecting for 30 or 40 years, he can't really remember.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Rauno said:


> I want to see the deadly master in a fight too. There was a widely spreading rumor that Seagal once ducked JCVD.







...and maybe some of you remember the LeBell incident:


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

I can see it now Steven Seagal's next film "the deadly moves" where plays a master of the most secret and dead forms of Martial Arts that only he knows and he passes this knowledge on to s student to carry on and hold the secrets of knowledge, come on who would not watch that film now after all this.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Voiceless said:


> ...and maybe some of you remember the LeBell incident:


Haha that was great. I had never heard that one but, I don't doubt it for one second. Gene Lebell is a bad man.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

I wonder if Seagal realizes what a laughing stock him and his secret deadly moves that should not be relsied in the public is to the MMA fan right now

I thin even if he does not know, sooner to later through one of his agents or something news will get back to him, after all there will be people, agents whatever keeping an eye on his public image, to find out what film roles maybe suitable or whatever, and with his recent links to the MMA world they will be checking the MMA related hype around him out.


----------



## Curly (Aug 20, 2007)

Seagal is an ass-clown. Bas should hunt him down and give him a shot to the liver. Bas = God.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

oldfan said:


> Haha that was great. I had never heard that one but, I don't doubt it for one second. Gene Lebell is a bad man.


The story is out there for quite a while and I haven't heard a denial from Seagal's side yet. And yes, Lebell is one kind of a guy, I haven't heard a single credible negative word about his fighting reputation, not even an uncredible.

The Lebell - Seagal incident is obviously also backed up by Bob Wall who was present at the set when it happened:
http://www.steven-seagal.net/forum/showthread.php?p=83480


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

All this publicity is probably going to get him a new movie deal! What's the big deal. He helped refined that kick and that's it. Why doesn't Bas try training some MMA champs. Kimbo was his last protege...don't get me wrong though Bas is dope. But all this is just shenanigans. Who cares... Fight is over!


----------



## Catterman (Feb 1, 2011)

Is anyone else MORE shocked that there is a Steven Segal forum??? WTF??


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Lol u gotta love Bas, ive been saying this exact shit, and i even argued with people on this Forum that try to claim Silva's kick was different then any Up kick we ever seen....

When reality is... ITS A UP KICK, Taught but a black belt, but easily can be learned by any other High Caliber Karate Master, and i think they could probably teach it the same if not a fragment better...

Ether way, Seagal is a sad lonely man trying to actually become a one of a kind Trainer, and is just making himself look like a laughing stock because he opens his mouth.....

He already achieved glory in Anderson pulling a move he claims Seagal taught him, in his biggest fight yet, and to Brazilians the biggest fight in history....

What a way to fail when the spot light is on you....


Bas is to funny


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

I want to give Bas a giant man hug soon, the guy has just given MMA fans so much.



I'm sick of Seagal hanging around Blackhouse. That clown (even if they keep him there as a joke) doesn't belong anywhere near the greatest MMA gym in the world. I'm glad Cigano doesn't partake in this nonsense.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Machida Karate said:


> Lol u gotta love Bas, ive been saying this exact shit, and i even argued with people on this Forum that try to claim Silva's kick was different then any Up kick we ever seen....
> 
> When reality is... ITS A UP KICK, Taught but a black belt, but easily can be learned by any other High Caliber Karate Master, and i think they could probably teach it the same if not a fragment better...


Yep, as I stated also


Voiceless said:


> Well, Karate isn't _that_ old  But yes, it's a very common technique in Karate, Jiu Jitsu or (Kodokan) Judo and called Mae Geri Keage (+Jodan if it targets the head)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Silva giving so many props to Seagal is probably due to Silva being somewhat of a movie junky...


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

I'm listening to the latest Joe Rogan podcast. He's making fun of Segal and praising Bas.

He also retells the Gene Lebell story as Lebell supposedly told it to him. Hilarious.

"he kept trying to karate chop my johnson until he got tired and fell asleep"
:thumb02:


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

i keep remembering the story i heard, where Seagal was at "The Arnold", and he was telling some of the BJJ guys that he developed a technique that made him invulnerable to chokes...... of course they all had a laugh of sorts and said he would prove it! so he closes his eyes, does this breathing thing, hits a few pressure points and nods... guy comes up and RNC's him and couple seconds and Seagal is out........ and pooped his pants.

i didnt look hard on the net for confirmation, so didnt find any, but i thought it was an ammusing story and fitting for this thread =D


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

JuggNuttz said:


> i keep remembering the story i heard, where Seagal was at "The Arnold", and he was telling some of the BJJ guys that he developed a technique that made him invulnerable to chokes...... of course they all had a laugh of sorts and said he would prove it! so he closes his eyes, does this breathing thing, hits a few pressure points and nods... guy comes up and RNC's him and couple seconds and Seagal is out........ and pooped his pants.
> 
> i didnt look hard on the net for confirmation, so didnt find any, but i thought it was an ammusing story and fitting for this thread =D


That's the LeBell incident I was talking about: http://www.mmaforum.com/ufc/87350-bas-rutten-goes-steven-seagal-his-invention.html#post1358170 
It wasn't at "The Arnold", but at a film set and he didn't poop in his pants, but released his bladder. The guy who choked him out was the legendary Judo Gene LeBell who was somewhat around 60 years old at that time and amongst martial artist a world renown grappler long before anyone outside Brasil ever heard of BJJ or the Gracies.

The story is confirmed by a guy who interviewed Bob Wall who was present when the incident happened:

http://www.mmaforum.com/ufc/87350-bas-rutten-goes-steven-seagal-his-invention-2.html#post1358268


----------



## systemdnb (Dec 7, 2008)

morninglightmt said:


> Segal would stop his take-downs with his palms to the eyes technique and then incapacitate Bas with a karate chop to the shoulder, then knock him out with a single straight kick to the chin that he invented and has been perfecting for 30 or 40 years, he can't really remember.


OMG,I'm crying over here


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

morninglightmt said:


> Segal would stop his take-downs with his palms to the eyes technique and then incapacitate Bas with a karate chop to the shoulder, then knock him out with a single straight kick to the chin that he invented and has been perfecting for 30 or 40 years, he can't really remember.


Three words: Exploding Spleen Punch







Segal ain't got shit on that.



> All this publicity is probably going to get him a new movie deal! What's the big deal. He helped refined that kick and that's it. Why doesn't Bas try training some MMA champs. Kimbo was his last protege...don't get me wrong though Bas is dope. But all this is just shenanigans. Who cares... Fight is over!


How about Steven Segal becomes the UFC HW Champ? Or King of Pancrase (x3)? Or goes 28-4-1 in REAL full contact fighting not fixed Dojo shit? Bas doesn't need to train anyone to show he's legit, just ask the liver of every man he's ever fought.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

TraMaI said:


> Three words: Exploding Spleen Punch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nobody is denying his credentials. The more people talk about it the more publicity they get that's what I'm trying to say. So he's probably going to revel in it and get a new Hollywood movie deal...lolz!


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

Voiceless said:


> That's the LeBell incident I was talking about: http://www.mmaforum.com/ufc/87350-bas-rutten-goes-steven-seagal-his-invention.html#post1358170
> It wasn't at "The Arnold", but at a film set and he didn't poop in his pants, but released his bladder. The guy who choked him out was the legendary Judo Gene LeBell who was somewhat around 60 years old at that time and amongst martial artist a world renown grappler long before anyone outside Brasil ever heard of BJJ or the Gracies.
> 
> The story is confirmed by a guy who interviewed Bob Wall who was present when the incident happened:
> ...




ha! guess thats how 3rd and 4th hand stories go. either way, good stuff!


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

Am sure Seagal has some "deadly moves", but how can he seriously think he can pass this kick off as his own or as some sort of secret move that he learned from his masters back in Japan lol. A front kick is literally the first kick you learn in Taekwondo and is used in practically all striking sports that involve using your feet.

Infact if you search "Kick" in google and go to the wiki page guess what is the first kick on the list, right under the title name 'Basic Kicks'?


----------

